# Advice ???



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello guys, New to all this but must say there is some great threads on here that ive read and tried to understand.

With this in mind as a newbie to this can anyone give me any help and/or advice/suggestions on what ive put together.

I understand that a balanced diet is just as important, If not more important than actually training so i really want to get this section as good as can be so im not wasting time in the gym.

So after some reading ive come up with this:

Age:37

Height: 5ft 10in

Weight: 142 pounds/64kg

Work in construction so always active and i have a high metabolism

I run about once a week for around 10k

I may have the following wrong but i think im looking at needing around 3500 - 4000 calories a day ? This may be wrong

My diet will consist of:

Breakfast: 10am

1 cup of porridge oats with 1 spoons of 'On Serious Mass Weigh Gainer' mixed with water

Lunch: 1pm

Tune on Wholemeal Bread

'On Serious Mass Weight Gainer' Shake

Dinner: 5:30

Chicken/Turkey breast with Brown rice

Bedtime: 9pm

'On 100% Casein Protein' shake

Im not a big eater and the above will vary as i get into a routine but would the above be good for me as a beginner ?

I will be looking to train 3-4 times a week

Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a look at IIFYM.com mate that seems a lot of calories for someone of your size

Start off 500 cals over maintenance and go from there

Learn to try and eat more smaller meals could definitely fit one more in there


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Have a look at IIFYM.com mate that seems a lot of calories for someone of your size
> 
> Start off 500 cals over maintenance and go from there
> 
> Learn to try and eat more smaller meals could definitely fit one more in there


Cheers for that mate.

Just been over and it looks like i need around 2385 needed to bulk.

I will look to eat less and stick an extra snack in there as i want to bulk up mainly and then i can concentrate more on the training side of it.

Will the extra Calories do me worse than better ?

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm eating 4000 calories on a bulk atm and I'm 198lbs


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I bulked on 5000 calories at one point i put on a fair bit of muscle but a whole load of fat

Theres arguments for both sides I think it's generally accepted that to stay as lean as possible whilst bulking you shouldn't go too crazy with calories

also natty or assisted comes in to it


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thing is with the weight gainer at around 1,250 calories per shake, Thats like nearly half of what i need if i look to get around 2500 a day to bulk.

I just want to get a balanced diet and make sure i take in whats needed and not start off on the wrong foot.

Cheers guys


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

If you give a **** about getting a bit fat whilst bulking you arent bulking your just getting leaner.

I started on 4k calories a day and now consume nearly 6k in food alone. I do however eat all through the day into the night. even whilst I work. (My employer is okay with it)

some days I can go through 5 chicken breast aswell as sweet potatos and rice and veg, not including snacks, fruit, shakes. I am a FKIN GANNET!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> If you give a **** about getting a bit fat whilst bulking you arent bulking your just getting leaner.
> 
> I started on 4k calories a day and now consume nearly 6k in food alone. I do however eat all through the day into the night. even whilst I work. (My employer is okay with it)
> 
> some days I can go through 5 chicken breast aswell as sweet potatos and rice and veg, not including snacks, fruit, shakes. I am a FKIN GANNET!!!


Gotta be prepared to let the fat come if you want maximum gains on a bulk


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gotta be prepared to let the fat come if you want maximum gains on a bulk


You're not getting fat though you [email protected] Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> You're not getting fat though you [email protected] Lol


Lol it's coming mate I can see it


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gotta be prepared to let the fat come if you want maximum gains on a bulk


I just hoovered the top layer of a biscuit tin. #feelingguilty for the people that want biscuits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I just hoovered the top layer of a biscuit tin. #feelingguilty for the people that want biscuits


Biscuits are my weak point. I have some everyday.Used to eat more when I was cutting lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Biscuits are my weak point. I have some everyday.Used to eat more when I was cutting lol


I just cant stop, work has a huge box of biscuit trays. They are my only weakness, that and whiskey.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I just hoovered the top layer of a biscuit tin. #feelingguilty for the people that want biscuits


And what is it doing for your love handles? Lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

MFM said:


> And what is it doing for your love handles? Lol


They are holding them and making sweet passionate love to my tastebuds. Biscuitsfolyfe


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I just hoovered the top layer of a biscuit tin. #feelingguilty for the people that want biscuits


were they BEARbon creams perchance?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> were they BEARbon creams perchance?


Does a bear **** in the woods? I could bearly contain myself, and consumed the whole pack with my bear hands. I didnt leave a crumb, a bit of a grizzily spectical to be honest. To say I feel guilty would be a bear face lie, I enjoyed myself and I will go foriging for more and do it again.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Does a bear **** in the woods? I could bearly contain myself, and consumed the whole pack with my bear hands. I didnt leave a crumb, a bit of a grizzily spectical to be honest. To say I feel guilty would be a bear face lie, I enjoyed myself and I will go foriging for more and do it again.


true sir, they are BEAR essentials when i go shopping HONEY


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Did you have any crumbs stuck in your BEARd?


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

So i guess by this is should eat loads of biscuits 

They seem like BEAR essentials to this thread now


----------

